# Sony XM-GS4 70W 4 Channel Amp



## GoldRiver (Mar 16, 2020)

I installed this amp in my F150. The 4 channels power a component set of Pioneer TS-Z65CH speakers.

The unit was an open box from Sonic Electronix for $162 shipped and appeared brand new. I posted a similar review there. They seem to have quite a bit of these and they have been available for some time.

I purchased after doing some research and reading this shootout, where it beat many amps costing far more.









High Value Amplifier Shootout.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





It appears to be well made and compact enough to fit under a front seat. An indicator light sits atop the amp and glows a soft white.

Testing the protection circuitry with a short resulted in an immediate protection mode and a red light replacing the white one. A reset cleared the error and the amp functioned perfectly again.

The inputs, outputs and controls were well laid out. Connecting the wires was easy enough. I used 4 gauge power wire. The crossovers and other adjustments were easy to make, however I used a DSP for my crossovers.

I set the gain so that the current measured 16.5A with a test tone.

At a shade over half volume, output was at my desired level. Any higher for me was a no go as I want to protect my hearing. The power is plenty for the 6.5 speakers.

Sound quality was excellent. Dynamic with powerful midbass. Airy mids. Shimmering highs. Good separation and imaging. Natural sound. All the things I look for in an amp. You wont find any faults there.

After a listening session playing various types of music, the heat sink remained cool and the internal fan never turned on.

For the price, I dont think you can beat this amp. It does everything I expected of it. It is hard to believe that it is so inexpensive.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

THAT was a GREAT READ! 
THis needs to be hosted here. Save him some Bandwidth. 

*High Value Amplifier Shootout.pdf*




























































12 / 13


















Sign in



High Value Amplifier Shootout.pdf
Details
Size
1.27 MB
View all details


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

GoldRiver said:


> I installed this amp in my F150. The 4 channels power a component set of Pioneer TS-Z65CH speakers.
> 
> The unit was an open box from Sonic Electronix for $162 shipped and appeared brand new. I posted a similar review there. They seem to have quite a bit of these and they have been available for some time.
> 
> ...


I used two Sony XM amps in my Explorer in a system I did way back in '97. I would have went with something more high end at the time but I was looking for a specific fit and power level under my rear seats so I settled on the two Sony amps. They did fine and are still working to this day. I also used a Sony 4 channel from Walmart when my father-in-law wanted something in his truck. That was a decent amp too although it was pretty big.


----------

